# Doomlord Root Can't Mount Sd Card In Cwm



## duhbanjopicker (Oct 16, 2011)

I rooted my Samsung Galaxy S2 Skyrocket using Doomlord/Zergrush version 2. I have CWM version 5.0.2.7 and trying to do a nandroid backup and it says can't mount sd card. When I got to advanced and try and mout the card there it still says the same thing. Anyone having or had this issue, and any help in getting me backed up?

Thanks.


----------



## duhbanjopicker (Oct 16, 2011)

I thinks I figured it out.


----------

